# Cat lovers



## Wherewolf (Jan 17, 2004)

Pardon the intrusion, but I know there are several cat lovers here. You have to see Verewolf's avatar. Watch it for a few seconds.


----------



## catzilla (Jan 31, 2004)

Whatever. Cats are stupid.

Besides, my avatar could kick that avatar's ass to Abu Dhabi.


----------



## BanzaiRider (Jan 15, 2004)

nothing beats this one, hope it works, it's a gif file


----------



## connie (Mar 16, 2004)

catzilla said:


> Whatever. Cats are stupid.
> 
> Besides, my avatar could kick that avatar's ass to Abu Dhabi.


I think I saw your avatar yesterday.  It was hilarious - we were up at Alta, (where dogs are not allowed because it's watershed) and this couple had brought their 8 week old tiger striped kitten up on a harness and it was climbing around a snowbank with the typical mix of kitten curiousity and annoyance of "what is this crap that's sticking to my feet?"


----------



## mahgnillig (Mar 12, 2004)

connie said:


> I think I saw your avatar yesterday.  It was hilarious - we were up at Alta, (where dogs are not allowed because it's watershed) and this couple had brought their 8 week old tiger striped kitten up on a harness and it was climbing around a snowbank with the typical mix of kitten curiousity and annoyance of "what is this crap that's sticking to my feet?"


We took our cat out for a walk in the desert (not in the summer) on a harness. She enjoyed the walk, but she hates going in the car so we haven't really done it since.

- Jen.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Wherewolf said:


> Pardon the intrusion, but I know there are several cat lovers here. You have to see Verewolf's avatar. Watch it for a few seconds.


I think that a nice avatar


----------



## mward (Apr 7, 2004)

My cat eats all your avatars!


----------



## BanzaiRider (Jan 15, 2004)

Wow, that one is a good one. If he had a riffle he would almost look like a live version of mine below! hahaha



mward said:


> My cat eats all your avatars!


----------



## mward (Apr 7, 2004)

What's a riffle?


----------



## BanzaiRider (Jan 15, 2004)

oups sorry, meant rifle! machine gun,... haha



mward said:


> What's a riffle?


----------



## pedaling pyrate (Nov 30, 2004)

*sorry to jump in here but do any of you.....*

... take your cat riding?

Some friends of mine adopted this cat enroute from San Diego to Tierra del Fuego.


----------



## catzilla (Jan 31, 2004)

pedaling pyrate said:


> ... take your cat riding?


Refer to signature.


----------



## Mtnz2Sea (Dec 13, 2004)

*Hey pedaling pyrate!*

Looking at the pictures closer, one might suppose you were bring home dinner. Where was the picture taken? smiles and cute cat


----------



## mahgnillig (Mar 12, 2004)

That's a cute kitty... I don't think mine would appreciate being out on the bike.

Here is Astrophe out and about in the desert:


----------



## dirtmistress (Sep 2, 2005)

pedaling pyrate said:


> ... take your cat riding?
> 
> Some friends of mine adopted this cat enroute from San Diego to Tierra del Fuego.


That is so cool! Did they find it and save it's life? I hope so.


----------



## deanna (Jan 15, 2004)

mahgnillig said:


> Here is Astrophe out and about in the desert:


I have one that'll go out on a harness/leash too. I'm in the midwest though, so no desert exploration for him! Instead he plays in fall foliage:


----------



## Christine (Feb 11, 2004)

.........or did they stop at a shelter? If not, they must've had to make a separate trip to find a carrier!

But I'm calling the ASPCA on them- that cat is NOT wearing a helmet!! 

Apostrophe looks a lot like my Mortimer- she's also black


----------



## pedaling pyrate (Nov 30, 2004)

*Bandito . . .*

. . . is his name and riding is the game.

If I remember correctly, they found him along the route and picked him up and took him to a vet. He was in a bad way and I think he had to have an eye removed but other than that he is content to cruise along with them.

Every time they attempt to put a helmet on him he snares and the claws and teeth come out! 

Find out more if you wish: http://www.diegotofuego.com/adventures/


----------



## fishercat (Mar 1, 2004)

my cat ziggy rules. he's so photogenic!!


----------



## catzilla (Jan 31, 2004)

Whatever. My cat will sleep with all of your cats, and then kick their asses.

Or maybe it's the other way around, I can't remember.

However they do it on Cops, that's what my cat would do to your cats.


----------



## Christine (Feb 11, 2004)

Black cats have a certain blackitude- they know they're especially spooky.

Love the website- Cats, bikes, friends, travel, food- That's the good life.


----------



## Haroow (Mar 10, 2004)

Here is my toilet trained cat....Ole..rescued as a kitten...Kitting in training... and sec pic
" i am the man.."


----------



## pedaling pyrate (Nov 30, 2004)

*They have been having fun....*



Christine said:


> Love the website- Cats, bikes, friends, travel, food- That's the good life.


...but are a little behind schedule. They had hoped to ride the whole distance w/in a year, about 12,000 miles but have some breakdowns that slowed them up. They are looking at appoximately 6 weeks to 2 months behind schedule overall. Amazing what they have done and it would be a great life if we can break away from the crazyness.


----------



## mb3designs (Sep 24, 2005)

Here are a few pics of our cats. The first one is of Demon and the second one is of Osiris.


----------



## mward (Apr 7, 2004)

mb3designs said:


> Here are a few pics of our cats. The first one is of Demon and the second one is of Osiris.


Wow. Mirror.



















My wife says Grendel (2nd) got all the blackitude somehow.


----------



## serious (Jan 25, 2005)

Fantastic pictures. I love cats.


----------



## mb3designs (Sep 24, 2005)

Yeah, they do look very similar. Except our Demon is a fatty, he weighs around 25 lbs. My girlfriend works for the humane society and bottle fed him when he was a kitten. Man, that cat is spoiled. This pic of him stretched out shows a little of his girth. Both our cats and our one-eyed wonder puppy Flash are all rescued animals.


----------



## mward (Apr 7, 2004)

Ah! My cats are both about 20 lbs each. Big fatties but they're happy so who cares.

The mostly white cat belonged to a former roomate of mine in the following pics. He was a very serious cat. If he had been a person he'd have been an English Lord during the Victorian era. My cat would be Bluto from Animal House. He used to tackle that other cat and hold him down and lick his head. If you listened close you could hear him saying, "Who's your daddy?"


----------



## mb3designs (Sep 24, 2005)

That is hilarious.


----------



## mahgnillig (Mar 12, 2004)

mb3designs said:


> Both our cats and our one-eyed wonder puppy Flash are all rescued animals.


Our animals are all rescued too. Astrophe (Astro the desert cat) had a respiratory infection when we got her and was sneezing out of both ends (yuck!). Our other kitty, Tripod, was born without a foot and subsequently had to have the rest of his leg amputated. He was Frankencat for a couple of months before his fur grew back (the bald spot on his back is where they stapled a pain-killing patch to his skin). Bike content: my hubby and Tripod wearing their collars after hubby endoed and Tripod had a limb removed  . We also have a dog, Edley, who is so sweet natured that we were surprised to learn he'd been picked up as a stray. He accompanies us on a lot of our rides.

Love the animal pics... keep 'em coming


----------



## sunnyracegirl (Apr 11, 2004)

catzilla said:


>


Looks like your cat engages in kitty porn...


----------



## Christine (Feb 11, 2004)

Ah, if only I could post pictures.....Morty's around 16lbs. She was 3-1/2lbs when I found her as a 3 month old.

Long story not so short, my old cat was at the vet yet again while I tried to get this stray kitten into the shelter. Two shelters (including the one I work at) couldn't take her right away. I panicked to think my beloved only old cat would be shocked at the new roommate. 

But my old cat never did make it home, and when I came home that day without her, sobbing, the kitten was playing with her toys. As if the old cat sent it to make sure I didn't need to go a day without feline companionship.

Being all black, I dubbed it "Morty," b/c it was a harbinger of death. Then I read somewhere "Mortimer" meant "ressurrection," and it was too perfect..........even when the vet called to tell me "he" had to be spayed rather than neutered (she had sprayed a bit so I assumed she was male.)

At the NYC Bike Show, I marveled at one of the bikes, which was nearly lighter than my cat. The people at that booth seemed more amazed by the size of my cat than the weight of the bike  And she's svelte compared to those mushballs up there!


----------



## serious (Jan 25, 2005)

Ok, here are my favorite girls, my wife and my kitty. The kitty, although 8 years old, is actually very small and skinny, only 7lbs.


----------



## crashedandburned (Jan 9, 2004)

*Oh, can I play too???*

Here's Garfield and Nermal. Both about the same age. Garfield is "her" cat and Nermal is "my" cat. they get along OK and it is funny to watch them. Nermal is more aggressive of the two, but since Garfield is bigger he can beat Nermal up. Garfield likes to explore outside and Nermal is too chicken to come out the door. Garfield isn't a problem to keep locked up in a room, but Nermal is a fricken escape artist!!! I've actually seen this cat push sliding closet doors off the tracks to get out of a room. If there's a way out, he WILL find it!


----------



## kept man (Jan 13, 2004)

Man do I miss having cats. But Mrs. is terribly, terribly allergic. She tried to tough it out for me (and because she fell in love with a kitten we subsequently adopted), but Nierka had to go live with "Oma" and my stepdad. 

Nice to see so many happy animals. I'm a real sucker for those orangey/buff coloured furries.

Ah well. This weekend our American friends are off back to the States ... so I get to babysit. Tortoise shell cat (TCB, oh well), greyhound ... and their Mini Cooper S. It's a good deal.


----------



## jewels (Mar 17, 2004)

*black cats*

here are my black guys, melvin and marvin, brothers and they fight like brothers too. and no, I didn't name them.


----------



## Mike T. (Dec 30, 2003)

Wherewolf said:


> Pardon the intrusion, but I know there are several cat lovers here. You have to see Verewolf's avatar. Watch it for a few seconds.


Here's the avatar I found and gave to *rt*.


----------



## Mike T. (Dec 30, 2003)

I gotta share this one with you cat lovers. We had a housefire and the tenant told me that her cat was still inside. I sent in a couple of "full of p!$$ & vinegar" young firefighters and they came out with this cat ~ unconscious. I ordered up some oxygen and it eventually came around. I radioed Dispatch to have the local vet come back to the office (about 10pm) and here I am taking the cat to a cop car for a ride to the vet.

I went to visit the cat at the vet the next morning and it was doing great and just getting blow-dried after its 2nd bath. Then I learned its name. Which was..............drumroll please..........._*Wick*_.

It survived with 8 lives intact.


----------



## Christine (Feb 11, 2004)

I am cracking up laughing at these photos and the personality descriptions.

They should introduce Wick to that other fire-victim feline Scarlett. I'm sure you fellow cat people heard her story already: She's the one that kept running back into the burning building to pull out her kittens one by one. She suffered severe burns but survived to be adopted (kittens went to other homes, though.) 

Excellent call getting the firefighters in there, it's comforting to know they value the lives of animals enough to go in after them.


----------



## Mike T. (Dec 30, 2003)

Christine said:


> Excellent call getting the firefighters in there, it's comforting to know they value the lives of animals enough to go in after them.


We've rescued a cage full of pet rats that had to be revived with oxygen and probably a few more animals that I can't remember. Sadly most don't make it though. Pet birds don't have a chance (up too high in the smoke and heat) but fish in tanks have a nearly 100% success rate!


----------



## dirtmistress (Sep 2, 2005)

*18 pounds of Cheddar love!*

This cat is not like any cat I've ever had! He loves hide and seek. He covers his eyes when it's bright. Most endearing, when I'm upset and crying, he always seeks me out and jumps into my lap and purrs and looks at me with eyes half shut. My best shelter rescue ever. Although Peaches and Minou come close. As does Xena found by a freeway as a kitten. And of course Yuba, the fat, gay kitty found in Downieville in a primitive campsite at the start of First Divide trail. Then mean kitty Patches found at 4 weeks and Ritty Rat found while I was on a road bike ride huddled against the curb at 6 weeks.
R.I.P all my other cats that gave me so much joy!
BTW, we have an outdoor cat kennel so all the cat boxs are outside and the cats can access them from the spare room.


----------



## dirtmistress (Sep 2, 2005)

Oh, and I can't forget Tigger. My friends evil cat from the depths of hell!  
He was rescued in the desert just hatching from a sea-foamy green egg. Go figure!


----------



## Steve71 (Mar 15, 2004)

Here are a few pics of our two maine **** kittys at 12 weeks. The blue eyed guy is Fang and the one in the bird bath is Spooky.

Mward - is your cat a maine **** too?


----------



## mward (Apr 7, 2004)

Steve71 - I am pretty sure he's a norweigan forest cat, or parts thereof, but he sure looks like your kitten! The facial expressions are even similar. I have heard maine ***** and norweigan forest cats are very closely related. Love those big furry cats though.


----------



## spot (Feb 6, 2005)

Steve71 your cat is mine but with blue eyes.She has green eyes.


----------



## Steve71 (Mar 15, 2004)

mward said:


> Steve71 - I am pretty sure he's a norweigan forest cat, or parts thereof, but he sure looks like your kitten! The facial expressions are even similar. I have heard maine ***** and norweigan forest cats are very closely related. Love those big furry cats though.


Very nice. She is one pretty cat.


----------



## Steve71 (Mar 15, 2004)

spot said:


> Steve71 your cat is mine but with blue eyes.She has green eyes.


Awww so sweet.


----------



## JayPee (Mar 5, 2004)

Here's the love of my life, Miko-san. She likes to stare and follow objects that are apparently floating around the room. I can't see them, however. It gives me the willies.


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

*AN the wonder cat...*



Mike T. said:


> Here's the avatar I found and gave to *rt*.


sorry to jump in so late on this one but i figured i needed to give AN her 15 sec of fame...










she'll be 9 next summer.

rt


----------



## SprungShoulders (Jan 12, 2004)

Ahhh...cats.  Three of mine:

TC: "I don't see what's so difficult about yard work?!"









Tabitha (TC's sister): "I don't see what's so hard about house work?!"









Pixel: "I swear I saw a mouse crawl in here...."


----------



## deanna (Jan 15, 2004)

Since other people are doing it...

My oldest cat (Charlie, he's 8.5yrs or so) is several posts up above playing in leaves while on his harness.

My youngest, Patches (almost 2), is quite the lady:










The middlest, Spokes (~3yo) just likes to flop stretched allllllllll the way out:










I help out at a local shelter, here's "Cotton". He's a "found cat" who stayed with me for a few weeks waiting for room to open up and hoping his original owner might be found:










He liked to flop... belly up!










And you don't need to be a black cat to have "cat-it-tude". This lil grey gal at the shelter has plenty. Likes people, but not other cats... So she sorta purrs and growls at the same time. Doesn't like to pose for pictures either!


----------



## chuky (Apr 3, 2005)

*ok. here are mine.*

Jeep. She is our Ratling. Smith is the fuzzy yellow one.


----------



## rryyddeerr (Oct 4, 2005)

*how could i possibly resist?*

this is smooshy. i found her on a road ride at the edge of a ditch, just looking up at me like"your going to have to slow down a bit to pick me up now"
i rode 10 miles with this little monster crawling/clawing all over me. trashed my beloved, old school club jersey from back in the day. a couple from atlanta adopted her. the female half walked into my living room and exclaimed "oohh sheshjuzztaliiillaSMOOSHY"
i thought "oh. my. god."
the rest is as they say...
BTW, i got f-in CAT SCRATCH FEVER to boot. like a golf ball under my armpit. sucked.


----------



## oldbroad (Mar 19, 2004)

rryyddeerr, that kitten is just sooo cute! That 2nd pic is great.


----------



## oldbroad (Mar 19, 2004)

Merry Christmas to you all from Tarzan and Agatha......


----------



## CycleMainiac (Jan 12, 2004)

Here are a couple of mine.










Cricket and Cloe napping on the couch.










Cloe earlier in the same spot, She was my mother's who call one day and said "come get this cat or she's going to the pound". She's sound and movement skittish but catches and eats all insects that enter the house.










Cricket was a rescue adoption. She is the BadA$$. Muscular and strong, able to leap into the attic in two fast jumps. She is the enforcer,; keeps all other cats (except the ones that belong) out of our yard and a one house buffer in all directions.


----------



## Lutarious (Feb 8, 2005)

*im a dog person*

So I really loved this picture


----------



## gpsser (Jan 5, 2004)

The business end of one of mine.... all 6 lbs of her. Pfeiffer, completely insane.


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

gpsser said:


> The business end of one of mine.... all 6 lbs of her. Pfeiffer, completely insane.


LOL! great picture!

rt


----------



## VT Mtbkr (Jan 19, 2004)

*Here are my two*

My two cats want in on the 5 secs of fame! The tiny princess Frankie is the perfect female cat while Dakota is the typical brute male always chasing her and giving her hell. Little does he know that she's the one that can do the most damage if she really wanted. He lacks claws after destroying every door jamb in my new house.


----------



## CHUM (Aug 30, 2004)

Here are my 2 "little" Maine **** Mixes

1. Ricochet - a little tubby, but on a diet....down to 14lbs
2. Bob - 39 inches, 23 lbs and just over 1 year old....he's HUGANTIC and still growing


----------



## chuky (Apr 3, 2005)

*hey, that is what my cat looks like...*

...if she is wearing Uggs and a furry hat (see Jeep, above).

C


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

my favorite animal in the whole world is a Liger


----------



## Nonny (Sep 6, 2004)

Murphy:







<--- practicing looking innocent as an adult...







<--- practicing "cute" as a kitten...







<--- sleepy murfkat...

Tabby:







<--- "yeah, what do YOU want?"







<--- "ddi someone open a can of food????"







<--- claiming deanna's pillow... 

These two hoodlums are around 18lbs each and have been driving me nuts/entertaining me for the past 8 or so years now...


----------



## Neen (Sep 27, 2004)

Good grief, Chum! What in the heck are you feeding them? Those are some big cats...


----------



## scheckler (Jan 25, 2005)

*Here is BlackJack...*

the pic from my avatar. He is 13 years young and spoiled beyond belief  He was also an abused cat that needed a new home.


----------



## Steve71 (Mar 15, 2004)

Neen said:


> Good grief, Chum! What in the heck are you feeding them? Those are some big cats...


He's probably feeding them a steady diet of Weight Gain 4000 and cheesy poofs.....

But seriously, it's in the breed. Maine ****'s are BIG cats. They also 'trill' rather than meow. They like water (ours tried to jump in the bath last night). Apparently a grown Maine **** is also very intelligent - about as smart as a 2-3 year old human (but they still don't remember what NO means ;-)) Their tails are as long as their bodies and they will follow their owner from room to room and always have to "help" you with whatever you're doing.


----------



## CHUM (Aug 30, 2004)

Steve71 said:


> He's probably feeding them a steady diet of Weight Gain 4000 and cheesy poofs.....


Yes..that and live squirrels (kidding). They actually only eat 2/3 cup each of food per day....although they are always hungry, but won't stop growing



Steve71 said:


> But seriously, it's in the breed. Maine ****'s are BIG cats. They also 'trill' rather than meow. They like water (ours tried to jump in the bath last night). Apparently a grown Maine **** is also very intelligent - about as smart as a 2-3 year old human (but they still don't remember what NO means ;-)) Their tails are as long as their bodies and they will follow their owner from room to room and always have to "help" you with whatever you're doing.


Nothing like a giant chirping cat playing in the toilet at 5am to get your day started! they also think everyone is a lap pillow.


----------



## Ogre (Feb 17, 2005)

*Grub?*



CHUM said:


> Here are my 2 "little" Maine **** Mixes
> 
> 1. Ricochet - a little tubby, but on a diet....down to 14lbs
> 2. Bob - 39 inches, 23 lbs and just over 1 year old....he's HUGANTIC and still growing


Them's just about eatin' size

http://www.ooze.com/ooze13/cats.html


----------



## Fiona (Aug 21, 2005)

*Oh My Goodness!!!!!! They're Huge!!!!!!*



CHUM said:


> Here are my 2 "little" Maine **** Mixes
> 
> 1. Ricochet - a little tubby, but on a diet....down to 14lbs
> 2. Bob - 39 inches, 23 lbs and just over 1 year old....he's HUGANTIC and still growing


Nick, I'm still interested in getting at least one of those beauties. What was the info. on that breeder you were going to send me? Do you think they'd like going for rides in the car and on the trail? TTFN

Here's my babies: Lucky (5) and Lola (13)

Fiona
(Char)


----------



## TVC15 (Jun 6, 2004)

Fiona said:


> Nick, I'm still interested in getting at least one of those beauties. What was the info. on that breeder you were going to send me? Do you think they'd like going for rides in the car and on the trail? TTFN
> 
> Here's my babies: Lucky (5) and Lola (13)
> 
> ...


Lola's gorgeous! I love torties. Boo's (4) a tortie, although you can barely make her out in this photo. That's her hanging place and I think it's adorable. Minky's (17) just a black cat, the runt off her litter. But she's extremely tough. Her nickname is bullet.


----------

